# This logic has some echoes of cheater logic



## Wolfman1968 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hmm...I was thinking about this old Star Trek (original) episode. Some of the explanation that T'Pring gives made me think of some of the thinking or consequences of cheater behavior, including those that "cheat down", as Stonn was certainly downmarket compared to Spock. (Not to say that T'Pring was necessarily a cheater, just commenting on the logic). I was a school kid when the Original Star Trek first came out (1966-1969), so I didn't grasp the profundity of it at the time. 

Amok Time


----------



## Dictum Veritas (Oct 22, 2020)

Was that the episode where Spock had to battle the new lover in an arena with Kirk as his second because of his betrothed's love of another? I was almost still in diapers when I saw that and therefore can't remember what T'Ping said.


----------



## Wolfman1968 (Jun 9, 2011)

Dictum Veritas said:


> Was that the episode where Spock had to battle the new lover in an arena with Kirk as his second because of his betrothed's love of another? I was almost still in diapers when I saw that and therefore can't remember what T'Ping said.


Actually, Kirk wasn't Spock's second; Kirk ending up being his opponent in the arena. His betrothed chose Kirk to be her champion.


----------



## Dictum Veritas (Oct 22, 2020)

Now I remember. Wow, good times, Innocent times.


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

Wolfman1968 said:


> Hmm...I was thinking about this old Star Trek (original) episode. Some of the explanation that T'Pring gives made me think of some of the thinking or consequences of cheater behavior, including those that "cheat down", as Stonn was certainly downmarket compared to Spock. (Not to say that T'Pring was necessarily a cheater, just commenting on the logic). I was a school kid when the Original Star Trek first came out (1966-1969), so I didn't grasp the profundity of it at the time.
> 
> Amok Time


Part of the issue is that it was an arranged marriage. Since the marriage hadn't actually occurred yet, she came up with the logical solution to get out of it and be with the one she actually wanted to be with. I can't call the logic equivalent with cheater logic as she was not "with" Spock of her own choice, and then choose to "cheat" on him also of her own choice. Also, we can't necessarily claim Stonn as "downmarket" from Spock, since no real details were given about him. He well could have been as high in politics as was Sarek, or a great scientist, or even a very successful businessman.


----------



## ArthurGPym (Jun 28, 2021)

_SPOCK: I see no logic in preferring Stonn over me.

T'PRING: You have become much known among our people, Spock. Almost a legend. And as the years went by, I came to know that I did not want to be the consort of a legend. But by the laws of our people, I could only divorce you by the kal-if-fee. There was also Stonn, who wanted very much to be my consort, and I wanted him. If your Captain were victor, he would not want me, and so I would have Stonn. If you were victor you would free me because I had dared to challenge, and again I would have Stonn. But if you did not free me, it would be the same. For you would be gone, and I would have your name and your property, and Stonn would still be there.

SPOCK: Logical. Flawlessly logical.

T'PRING: I am honoured.

SPOCK: Stonn. She is yours. After a time, you may find that having is not so pleasing a thing after all as wanting. It is not logical, but it is often true._

Sheesh! Women!


----------

